# How to build a rabbit box trap



## Axe

Ive seen several post on here regarding building rabbit boxes and havent seen instructions posted yet so Im going to do it. I hope this is helpful. Ive made these thigs for years and years and they work well. I make 20 or so a year and give them to kids. Every kid needs a rabbit box, in my estimation...Any questions feel free to PM me.
Top is 16 inches long, the hole is 3/4 inch and 10 3/4  inches from the edge of the top
Sides are 18 inches...the upright supports are 1 3/4 inches wide and 13 1/2 inches long....the piece in between in 2inches x 7 1/2 inches. They are located 8 inches back from the front edge of the box.
Notice that the door slides in guides, they are 1 1/2 x 4 3/4 inches and youll need 4 of them as you see. Locate them as you see in the pics.
Youll have to trim the door a bit, its 5 1/2x 5 1/2, youll have to trip and adjust it to slide freely in the slots. Cut to these dimension it should be fine.
The piece that attached the door/trigger assembly is 12 3/4 inches long. I cut any kind of stick and cut the notch with a pocket knife to fit. I pre-drill the hole and run screws to attach the trigger and door so I can run them up and down to fine tune the door. I like the door to hang just above the top board so the rabbit dosent hit it going in.
The pictures are pretty self explanatory. I use treated 1x6 boards but have made them from every kind of board out there including plywood. Let them season, or fade out a while. Some use bait, some dont. I have tried it and found it makes no difference other than when using bait you will catch possum also. Rabbit go in the box to have a place to hide, they seek out such places by nature. To them its just a nice secure place to hide. Rabbit dont like to go in them once you catch a possum in it. They stink it up pretty bad. Try both ways. Ive caught a barn full of rabbit in these things. I hope you guys have as much fun with them as  I have. Again PM me any questions.


----------



## Murphy

Those clear pics sure make it a lil easier to try and build one


----------



## Benji314

My Paw-Paw made me one of these when I was around ten. Caught a bunch of rabitts with it.


----------



## Nicodemus

Every youngun oughter have a couple of those. I wish I had kept at least one of mine, just to have.


----------



## Arrow3

That one needs a little "seasoning"


----------



## hntg4fun

Great job.  I'm sure you enjoy doing them as much as the kids enjoy them.


----------



## nathancombs

I built four boxes. Caught two opossums so far. I'm gonna try it with no bait. What is the best way to get the opossum smell out?


----------



## AMMO

That's almost the same as the ones that I use to build the only difference is the hole for the trigger.I use a can top bent in half to hook the notch trigger on.Next time you open a can of corn save the top and bend it double tack it over the hole it makes for a real light trigger.


----------



## deerslaya1129

Where should I set one of these traps up for rabbit?


----------



## Gentleman4561

Thanks im probably gonna try and build one this weekend.


----------



## Arrow3

Guys,

if you have access to old dry lumber, use that.....rabbits wont usually go in "new" lumber boxes.....

You don't have to bait them either...Set them in ditches around briar patches and have some fun...


----------



## Axe

Yeah good advice Arrow, I used to love to make them from wood salvaged from old tennant houses, its already old and seasoned.  Put them around the edges of fields, anywhere you see rabbis but they are usually close to the edges of fields. As far as getting the possum smell out, I dont know. Just wash it as good as you can and eventually it will go away, it wont be a quick process though.
Good idea with the corn can top to man, Ive used washers screwed to the inside of the hole as well as old 3/4 inch bushings or bearings. There is no right or wrong, play with it, have fun! If you come up with improvements , by all means post them. The main thing to being successful is it needs to be cold weather, rabbits go in them much more readily when its cold. Again feel free to PM if I can be of any assistance. These things are a blast, have fun with them guys! Im making a new batch this weekend!


----------



## tullisfireball

nathancombs said:


> I built four boxes. Caught two opossums so far. I'm gonna try it with no bait. What is the best way to get the opossum smell out?



A rabbit veteran told me if a cat or possum got in my box to smoke it out with leaves to get the smell out. I never had to try it, but he was one of the best rabbit men in our parts, so it would be worth a try.


----------



## JustUs4All

A large fishing weight can be added to the door if desired.


----------



## Axe

Fireball that makes scense. Maybe stuff it full of leaves and burn it out. It wont hurt the box to be burned a little. Good idea. Thanks


----------

